# لماذا قال المسيح: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟"



## Strident (20 أبريل 2009)

مأخوذ عن كتاب "كلمات المسيح على الصليب" للأب أنتوني كونيارس

لماذا صرخ يسوع على الصليب "إلوي إلوي لَمَا شبقتني"
الذي تفسيره: إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟

أليس هو الله نفسه؟ فكيف يقول: إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني...
يجزع بعض المسيحيين أمام هذه الكلمات، و يقولون: لماذا قال الله مثل هذه الكلمات الصعبة؟
و المسلمين و غير المسيحيين عموماً يرون فيها أنها دليل قاطع على خطأ المسيحية، و تأليه السيد المسيح...

لكن الحقيقة، أن الإيمان المسيحي يقوم على هذه العبارة...
بدون هذه العبارة، عقيدة الفداء نفسها تتزعزع!!!

المسيح فداؤه كامل...
لذلك فقد جاز عنا الموت *بكل* بشاعته و أنواعه و اختبره تماماً مثلنا...

لقد أخذ خطايا كل الإنسانية و خطايا هذا الدهر، و كأنها خطاياه الشخصية...و ذاق كل مرارتها و آلامها...(كما يقول بولس الرسول: "صار خطية لأجلنا")

خطيئة آدم أماتته موتاً:
1- جسدياً: حيث تنفصل نفسه عن جسده
2- أدبياً: باللعنة...و صار يخاف الحيوانات مثلاً...
3- روحياً: بالبعد عن الله
4- أبدياً: في الجحيم...

و المسيح ذاق الموت بكل سلطانه (سلطان الموت)
مات على خشبة (ملعون كل من علق على خشبة)
و جسدياً..
و نزل إلى الجحيم...و حطمه و أخذ نفوس الأبرار...

لكن أين هو الموت الروحي؟
إنه يظهر تماماً في هذه العبارة: "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني"

لقد ذاق يسوع مرارة البعد عن الله، و كأن الخطية هي خطيته...
الفداء لم يكن تمثيلية...بل لقد حمل يسوع عنا فعلاً كل خطايا هذا الدهر...
و كل تبعاتها و آلامها...

و الجحيم ليس فقط مكان العذاب..بل أهم شيء فيه هو الحرمان من حب الله و القرب منه...
و هذا ما اختبره المسيح...

لاهوتياً بالطبع هو كلمة الله...لا يمكن أن يكون قد انفصل عن الآب...
لكنه اختبر تماماً الانفصال عن الله...هذا الذي اختبره آدم و أولاده بالخطية...

النفس اليائسة لا تطلب الله....لكنه صلى إلى الله في عمق آلامه التي لا يمكن لأي بشري تصورها....و لا يحتملها إلا الإله المتجسد...

فالمسيح هنا يصرخ، نائباً عن الخاطئ الذي كان يجب أن يحتمل ذلك العذاب، و ذلك الترك، "إلهي 
إلهي لماذا تركتني"

المسيح اختبر بالفعل تبعات الخطايا كلها و كأنه هو المخطئ، كأنها خطاياه هو الشخصية في جسده الخاص...

و غالباً كان السيد المسيح يصلي المزمور 22...

1 إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي بَعِيداً عَنْ خَلاَصِي عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟
2 إِلَهِي فِي النَّهَارِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ تَسْتَجِيبُ. فِي اللَّيْلِ أَدْعُو فَلاَ هُدُوءَ لِي. 
3 وَأَنْتَ الْقُدُّوسُ الْجَالِسُ بَيْنَ تَسْبِيحَاتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
4 عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلَ آبَاؤُنَا. اتَّكَلُوا فَنَجَّيْتَهُمْ. 
5 إِلَيْكَ صَرَخُوا فَنَجُوا. عَلَيْكَ اتَّكَلُوا فَلَمْ يَخْزُوا. 
...

و هذا المزمور فيه نبوات عن آلامه، و فيه بالطبع الإيمان بخلاص الرب و تسبيحه...
و لا يمكن أن ينم عن يأس...
لكنه بسبب أتعابه الجسدية لم يكمله بشفتيه....و لكن في قلبه...


لقد علمنا يسوع في هذه الكلمات أن الشكوى لله و الصراخ إليه في عمق آلامنا هو شيء محبوب و مرغوب فيه...


إذاً فكما قلنا...المسيح اختبر تماماً كل آلام الخطية...
و أهمها عذاب الجحيم، حيث يفقد الإنسان صلته بالله و يحرم من محبته و علاقته به...

و بهذه الكلمات العميقة جداً...أكد يسوع أن الفداء حقيقي و كامل...و ليس مجرد تمثيلية أو ظاهرياً فقط...

يا لعظمة تدبير إلهنا، و حبه و رحمته...


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 أبريل 2009)

يدوم صليبك حبيبي جون:smi106:
ألف ألف شكر لك عزيزي على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Strident (23 أبريل 2009)

الشكر للاب أنتوني كونيارس مؤلف الكتاب، و قبله لإلهنا و مخلصنا بالطبع...
و أنا لم أفعل سوى المشاركة به هنا...
هذا الأب كتبه رائعة...و أنصحكم بالبحث عن كتبه...

و شكراً لمرورك يا عزيزي...

الرب يباركنا كلنا


----------



## bent_el3adra (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بجد رائع وفسر لينا حاجات كتير

ميرسي ليك علي  موضوعك الجميل


----------



## jojo_angelic (25 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل واكثر من رائع 
شكرا لك الرب يباركك ويبارك الكاتب الاب أنتوني كونيارس


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2009)

كانت المزامير في وقتها غير مرقمة بأرقام فلم يكن شئ اسمه مزمور رقم 1 او 22 بالرغم من وجود هذه المزامير بأجزاء رُقمت لاحقاً لستهيل تصفحها

فكان اليهود سابقاً يعرفون المزمور ليس من رقمه لانه لم يكُن مرقماً اصلاً بل كانوا يعرفون المزمور من اول نصوصه

و من يقرأ المزمور 22 و اول كلمات في اول اعدد يرى انها نفس الكلمات التي تلفظ بها المسيح و هي "إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي"

فالمسيح هنا يقول "إِلَهِي! إِلَهِي لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي" و كأنه يقول المزمور 22 في وقتنا الحالي

فهدفه كان ان يُذكر اليهود بالمزمور

لكن يا ترى لماذا كان يُريد ان ينبه و يذكر اليهود و الجموع بذلك؟

المزمور 22 يا احبة هو نبوءة عن المسيح ففيه وُصفت طريقة صلبه بالتفاصيل:

فالجموع في وقت الصلب استهزأت به
احاط اعداء المسيح به و انهالوا عليه
ثقبوا يديه و رجليه
قسموا ثيابه بينهم
اقترعوا على ملابسه


اقرأوا المزمور لتتعرفوا اكثر يا احبة.. مااروع كلمتك يا رب و ما اوضح اعلاناتك الصادقة في المعنى و الوعد و التحقيق.. 

*كيف يقول السيد المسيح وهو على الصليب:ألهى ألهى لماذا تركتنى؟ أليس هو الله!*


----------



## Light Of Christianity (25 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع المتميز*


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل جون
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## bashaeran (27 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع ؟ بس اريد ان اذكر شي وهو دائما نعيش بهذا الموقف . لو مررنا بضروف قاسية نعاتب الله لماذا تتركنا يا الله . والرب يقول ليس  كل من يقول يا رب يا رب يكفي . اي ان المسيح تكلم بلسان البشر انذاك . اي لم يكن يتكلم كابن الله اي هذا هي رسالة المسيح . وسر الفداء اعظم اسرار الرب له المجد امين وشكرا على الموضوعِ *


----------



## new_osamah (3 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع وكانت هذه العباره تحيرني 

تسلم اخي وبارك الرب فيك


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 يناير 2010)

تم حذف جميع المداخلات الخارجة بغرض التشتيت


----------



## الاقرب (10 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد 
المسيح عليه السلام وهوعلى الصليب قال الهى الهى ينادى اله -اى انه يتكلم كانسان - حسب الايمان المسيحى .
السؤال هنا متى كان يتكلم كانسان ومتى كان يتكلم كاله .....؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام انه كان يتكلم كانسان طول الوقت او كاله طول الوقت ....؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد
> المسيح عليه السلام وهوعلى الصليب قال الهى الهى ينادى اله -اى انه يتكلم كانسان - حسب الايمان المسيحى .
> السؤال هنا متى كان يتكلم كانسان ومتى كان يتكلم كاله .....؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ام انه كان يتكلم كانسان طول الوقت او كاله طول الوقت ....؟؟؟؟؟


 
الموضوع هنا يناقش ( لماذا قال المسيح الهي الهي على الصليب ) 

اذا اردت ان تعرف متى كان يتكلم السيد المسيح بحسب الناسوت ومتى كان يتكلم بحسب اللاهوت ، فهذا موجود في الكتاب المقدس 

عليك باحضار اي كلمة تطلب معرفتها واسأل عنها في موضوع مستقل ، وسنجيبك تماما كما اجبنا على هذا السؤال ،  ولكن بالطبع لا يمكن ان نضع لك قائمة بكل ما فعله او قاله السيد المسيح ونعمل لك جدول عن الناسوت واللاهوت بها .

اظن سؤال غير منطقي .

شكرا لتفهمك .


----------



## الاقرب (11 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكرك استاذ نيو مان ولكن لكى تعرف ما اقصده بالسؤال 
هنا ان المسيح هنا تكلم كانسان.... وانتم تقولون انه تكلم كانسان وكاله.....
فهل كان هناك اوقات معينه او مواقف معينه هى التى يتكلم فيها كاله ...
ام انه حسب الحاجه والموقف نفسه ياتى الحديث كانسان او اله ....
والذى يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيده كيف يعرف ذلك .....
وشكرا ....


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> ام انه حسب الحاجه والموقف نفسه ياتى الحديث كانسان او اله ....
> والذى يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيده كيف يعرف ذلك .....
> وشكرا ....


 
اولا : الذي يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيدة ، سيعرف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وسيعرف ان المسيح كان يتلكم انسانيا ولاهوتيا .

ثانيا: الذي يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيدة ، واراد ان يعرفها ، سيسأل وسنجاوبه ، 

ثالثا : انت تقرأ الانجيل بغرض الجدال وليس المعرفة ، فانت اذا لست مقياسا لكي نقيس عليه الانسان العادي الذي يبحث عن المعرفة .

رابعا : لايمكن ان نقوم بالرد على كلام عام مبهم ، هات حادثة او مقولة معينة للسيد المسيح ، واكتبها في موضوع منفصل ، واسأل هل يتكلم هنا أو يتصرف لاهوتيا او انسانيا ، وسنعطيك الجواب على سؤالك ، ومن الانجيل نفسه ، وليس من تفسيراتنا الخاصة .

الله معك .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 يناير 2010)

بعد مرجع جونى وكلام ماى روك .. عايز اضيف تأمل جديد 

اول سؤال فى العهد القديم .. ادم اين انت ؟؟  
Gen 3:9 
فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟». ​ 

سأل المسيح الاب فى العهد الجديد .. الهى لماذا تركتنى 
Matt 27:46 
وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟ ​



ادم الاول .. اكل من الشجرة متجاهلا نداء الاب ( لا تأكل من الشجرة ) .. ثم هرب واختفى وراء شجرة وخاد لنفسه من اوراقها ليدارى عريه ( يدارى العرى ) .. .. فكان نداء الآب له .. ادم اين انت ( بالطبع ليوضح ان الانسان بعمله الخطيه فهو يبعد روحيا عن الله )​ 

ادم التانى ( المسيح ) .. لعن شجرة التين ( واللى بيها بيدارى الانسان عريه .. مصلحا لما فعله ادم ) ثم صعد فوق الشجرة ونادى الاب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى .. ( بالطبع ليوضح ان المسيح قد دفع التمن كاملا لما فعله ادم الاول .. وهو بذلك يصالح الآب على ادم الاول ونسله )​


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ادم الاول .. اكل من الشجرة متجاهلا نداء الاب ( لا تأكل من الشجرة ) .. ثم هرب واختفى وراء شجرة وخاد لنفسه من اوراقها ليدارى عريه ( يدارى العرى ) .. .. فكان نداء الآب له .. ادم اين انت ( بالطبع ليوضح ان الانسان بعمله الخطيه فهو يبعد روحيا عن الله )
> 
> 
> ادم التانى ( المسيح ) .. لعن شجرة التين ( واللى بيها بيدارى الانسان عريه .. مصلحا لما فعله ادم ) ثم صعد فوق الشجرة ونادى الاب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى .. ( بالطبع ليوضح ان المسيح قد دفع التمن كاملا لما فعله ادم الاول .. وهو بذلك يصالح الآب على ادم الاول ونسله )​


 
رائع ، تأمل جميل ، ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Strident (11 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد
> المسيح عليه السلام وهوعلى الصليب قال الهى الهى ينادى اله -اى انه يتكلم كانسان - حسب الايمان المسيحى .
> السؤال هنا متى كان يتكلم كانسان ومتى كان يتكلم كاله .....؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ام انه كان يتكلم كانسان طول الوقت او كاله طول الوقت ....؟؟؟؟؟



هو إله طول الوقت و إنسان طول الوقت...هذا ككينونة...

أما عن كلامه...فماذا نفعل في عقلك البشري الذي لا يمكنه استيعاب موقفين في نفس اللحظة؟!!


----------



## الاقرب (12 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد




> اولا : الذي يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيدة ، سيعرف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وسيعرف ان المسيح كان يتلكم انسانيا ولاهوتيا .
> 
> ثانيا: الذي يقرأ الانجيل دون معرفة هذه العقيدة ، واراد ان يعرفها ، سيسأل وسنجاوبه ،
> 
> ...


اولا :المشكله تبدأ مع الذين عاصروا المسيح عليه السلام فمنهم من رأه عندما تحدث كانسان ولم يره وهو يتحدث كاله وراه يضرب ويصلب ويهان فترسخ فى ذهنه انه انسان ثم مات وهو يعتقد انه انسان ثم هناك من تبعهم فى هذا الاعتقاد الى يومنا هذا فهل الله القدير مالك الملك خالق الكون العظيم لم يستطع ان يوصل رسالته الى كل الناس _انه الله _حتى فى لحظاته الاخيرة وهو على الصليب ينادى اله اخر مما يرسخ فى نفس من يسمعه انه انسان ..
وما مصير هؤلاء الذين اعتقدوا انه انسان ....
انا اقرأ الانجيل لمعرفة الحق والحكمة فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن وانا لا اجادل لمجرد الجدل فقد نهينا عنه ولكن لمزيد من المعرفه ....
​​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد​
> 
> 
> 
> اولا :المشكله تبدأ مع الذين عاصروا المسيح عليه السلام فمنهم من رأه عندما تحدث كانسان ولم يره وهو يتحدث كاله وراه يضرب ويصلب ويهان فترسخ فى ذهنه انه انسان ثم مات وهو يعتقد انه انسان ثم هناك من تبعهم فى هذا الاعتقاد الى يومنا هذا ​



لا توجد هناك طائفة واحدة تقول ان المسيح انسان فقط .
حتى شهود يهوه يؤمنون ان المسيح ( اله ) مخلوق بواسطة ( الوهيم ) .
اما اذا كنت تتكلم عن المسلمين الذين يقولون ان المسيح انسان فقط ، فهو لديهم القرآن ولا يعتمدون على ما يقوله الانجيل في الاعلان عن من هو السيد يسوع المسيح بالحقيقة .​




> فهل الله القدير مالك الملك خالق الكون العظيم لم يستطع ان يوصل رسالته الى كل الناس _انه الله _حتى فى لحظاته الاخيرة وهو على الصليب ينادى اله اخر مما يرسخ فى نفس من يسمعه انه انسان ..
> وما مصير هؤلاء الذين اعتقدوا انه انسان ....
> انا اقرأ الانجيل لمعرفة الحق والحكمة فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن وانا لا اجادل لمجرد الجدل فقد نهينا عنه ولكن لمزيد من المعرفه ....​


 
سؤالك افتراضي ، وليس له اجابة 
لان الانجيل يعلن بوضوح ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فاذا كان البعض لم يفهموا هذا الاعلان اثناء حياته وتعليمه ، الا ان الجميع عرف هذا الاعلان الواضح بعد موته وقيامته وصعوده .

والكتاب المقدس مليء بالآيات التي تعلن عنه انه الله الظاهر في الجسد .

***********
ملوحظة هامة :
هذه آخر مرة نرد فيها على مداخلة بهذا الشكل .
كان لك موضوع ( اثبات لاهوت يسوع ) وخرجت منه الى تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، ولن نسمح بتحويل هذا الموضوع الى صورة اخرى من موضوعك السابق .

هذا الموضوع يناقش قول المسيح على الصليب (الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) .

اي مداخلة خارجة عن هذا السياق سيتم حذفها بدون تحذير


----------



## الاقرب (12 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد​ 


> هو إله طول الوقت و إنسان طول الوقت...هذا ككينونة...
> 
> أما عن كلامه...فماذا نفعل في عقلك البشري الذي لا يمكنه استيعاب موقفين في نفس اللحظة؟!!


 
يا استاذى ماذا تفعل فى عقلى البشرى كنت اظن ان عقلى البشرى مثل عقول كل الناس لم اعرف الا الان ان هناك عقول غير بشريه تستطيع ان تستوعب ما لم يستوعبه العقل البشرى . 

وكنت اظن ان العقل البشرى المحدود الذى وهبنا الله اياه يستطيع ان يفرق بين 
الجائز والغير جائز والمعقول والا معقول والصحيح والسقيم والحق والباطل ...
اذا 
ماذا تحتاج هذه العقول البشريه لتكون غير بشريه ...؟؟؟؟؟
ثم ماذا ستكون هل الى الافضل ام الى الاسوأ .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا كان اله طول الوقت وتكلم كانسان فما يسمى هذا فى اللغه والعرف ...؟؟؟؟​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> اذا كان اله طول الوقت وتكلم كانسان فما يسمى هذا فى اللغه والعرف ...؟؟؟؟




*على غرار تدليساتك السابقة تستكمل التدليس هنا ايضا !


إله طول الوقت وإنسان طول الوقت ؟

ومش مشكلتنا انك فهمك قاصر دى مهمة التعليم المجانى !
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> يا استاذى ماذا تفعل فى عقلى البشرى كنت اظن ان عقلى البشرى مثل عقول كل الناس لم اعرف الا الان ان هناك عقول غير بشريه تستطيع ان تستوعب ما لم يستوعبه العقل البشرى . ​


 
يا عزيزي ، ماذا نفعل مع عقلك انت الذي لا يقرأ الانجيل ولا يعرف اعلانات الله فيه عن السيد يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

قلنا ان كل ارتباك وحيرة في شخصية السيد يسوع المسيح انتهت بموته وقيامته وصعوده الى السماء ، وعرف الجميع الحقيقة عندما تكلم التلاميذ والرسل وشرحوا كيف ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد :

(13 وَإِذَا اثْنَانِ مِنْهُمْ كَانَا مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ سِتِّينَ غَلْوَةً اسْمُهَا «عِمْوَاسُ». 
14 وَكَانَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ بَعْضُهُمَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ عَنْ جَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْحَوَادِثِ. 
15 وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ وَيَتَحَاوَرَانِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِمَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ وَكَانَ يَمْشِي مَعَهُمَا. 
16 وَلَكِنْ أُمْسِكَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا عَنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ. 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَا هَذَا الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَتَطَارَحَانِ بِهِ وَأَنْتُمَا مَاشِيَانِ عَابِسَيْنِ؟» 
18 فَأَجَابَ أَحَدُهُمَا الَّذِي اسْمُهُ كَِلْيُوبَاسُ: «هَلْ أَنْتَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَحْدَكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَلَمْ تَعْلَمِ الأُمُورَ الَّتِي حَدَثَتْ فِيهَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ؟» 
19 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «وَمَا هِيَ؟» فَقَالاَ: «الْمُخْتَصَّةُ بِيَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ الَّذِي كَانَ إِنْسَاناً نَبِيّاً مُقْتَدِراً فِي الْفِعْلِ وَالْقَوْلِ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ. 
20 كَيْفَ أَسْلَمَهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَحُكَّامُنَا لِقَضَاءِ الْمَوْتِ وَصَلَبُوهُ. 
21 وَنَحْنُ كُنَّا نَرْجُو أَنَّهُ هُوَ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَفْدِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلَكِنْ مَعَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ الْيَوْمَ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةُ أَيَّامٍ مُنْذُ حَدَثَ ذَلِكَ. 
22 بَلْ بَعْضُ النِّسَاءِ مِنَّا حَيَّرْنَنَا إِذْ كُنَّ بَاكِراً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ 
23 وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَهُ أَتَيْنَ قَائِلاَتٍ: إِنَّهُنَّ رَأَيْنَ مَنْظَرَ مَلاَئِكَةٍ قَالُوا إِنَّهُ حَيٌّ. 
24 وَمَضَى قَوْمٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَنَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ فَوَجَدُوا هَكَذَا كَمَا قَالَتْ أَيْضاً النِّسَاءُ وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَلَمْ يَرَوْهُ». 
25 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ 
26 أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهَذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟» 
27 ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ.)
(لوقا 24: 13 - 27)

*********​هذا هو التحذير الاخير لك، اذا لم تلتزم بالكلام في الموضوع ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) . ​


----------



## Strident (12 يناير 2010)

الاقرب قال:


> يا استاذى ماذا تفعل فى عقلى البشرى كنت اظن ان عقلى البشرى مثل عقول كل الناس لم اعرف الا الان ان هناك عقول غير بشريه تستطيع ان تستوعب ما لم يستوعبه العقل البشرى
> ​




لم تفهم سوى نصف كلامي و للأسف واضح أنك لم تفهم الأسلوب العميق الذي كلمتك به...
أبسط لك كلامي:

لك عقل بشري ككل الناس...لكن كيف تريده أن يكلمك بصفتيه في نفس اللحظة؟!

أقول لك حاجة:
تخيل ان أخوك مثلاً شغال تحت ادارتك...و جيت تكلمه...نفسك تكلمه في حاجتين، حاجة تبع الشغل (عايز توديه في مأمورية مثلاً) و حاجة تبع البيت (مثلاً هات حاجة للأكل عشان الوالدة)

هتعرف تقول له على الحاجتين في نفس اللحظة؟ و لا هتكلمه في حاجة منهم الأول؟! ليييييه؟!



الاقرب قال:


> وكنت اظن ان العقل البشرى المحدود الذى وهبنا الله اياه يستطيع ان يفرق بين
> الجائز والغير جائز والمعقول والا معقول والصحيح والسقيم والحق والباطل ...
> [/color]​




أتظن هذا حقاً؟!
لماذا إذاً احتاج الناس إلى أديان (حسب المفهوم الإسلامي، فعندنا ليس هناك أديان) من الله توضح لهم الحق...إن كان العقل قادر على مثل هذا التمييز؟!

ترى هل كان الطيران و وصول القمر شيء "جائز" من 100 سنة؟!

مشكلتكم يا مسلمين أنكم لا تعرفون الفرق بين النسبي و المطلق...لذلك ستظلون في قاع التاريخ...​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يناير 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?mg2ooeimmkm

قراءه سعيده بعيدا عن الجدال لمده عشرصفحات

تحياتي لك

سلام ونعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 يناير 2010)

ليغلق الموضوع لتكرار الاصرار على الخروج عن مناقشة النص ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ) .
موضوع ( ادلة الوهية يسوع ) لها رابط منفصل  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111783


رجاء من الاخوة المسملين ( اتعلموا النظام ) .


----------

